# FSH, LH, AMH...scrambled brains!



## kiki808 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello ladies,

I wondered whether anybody would be able to shed light or has had a similar experience?

Last year, whilst being investigated by the NHS, I had my FSH levels checked on Day 21 of my cycle. I also had other blood tests done (LH and serum progesterone; these all came back normal). The results for my FSH levels also came back normal and a couple of months ago, I had a follow-up appointment with the consultant at the local NHS hospital. I decided to ask her, would she advise me to have the AMH test...her reply? 'You don't need to because your FSH levels are fine; this shows you are ovulating, plus we don't offer this test on the NHS'. 

Fast forward a few weeks, DH and I decided to visit a private hospital; they had an open evening for fertility treatment. The consultant here was fantastic and I mentioned about my FSH level, talks with the NHS consultant etc., and he vehemently said that the AMH test was the most important test and how unimportant the FSH test was as an indication to fertility. The nurse we spoke to also reiterated this.

I just wondered if anyone had heard this before? I noticed on some other posts that the FSH test is usually taken on days 1-3 of a cycle....I am so confused...we put our trust in the professionals, yet we get such mixed information. I decided to take the AMH test and am now waiting for the results. Feeling a tad nervous  

Thank you in advance ladies x


----------



## Mercury (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi, 

From what I understand, the FSH result can be influenced by your oestrogen level (if that's high, your FSH will be falsely low) I forget the exact reasons why, but maybe that's why a day 3 result is recommended as at day 21 your oestrogen will be higher anyway. 

Different clinics believe different things ... the ARGC, for example, doesn't believe in AMH from what I've been told, but are very strict on FSH, and their results are impressive. And the NHS doesn't either so I don't think it's posible for even the nicest GP to test you as the labs don't do it. The Lister said they like AMH as it doesn't fluctuate where FSH can be influenced by stress and varies naturally month on month (although there are many stories of AMH result increasing, which in theory shouldn't be possible). Despite the Lister saying it's important, they didn't change my drugs that were planned on the basis of good FSH and follicle count when my AMH came back low as they said the other two results suggested I'd respond alright anyway..... which I did!


----------



## kiki808 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello Mercury,

Thank you for your reply. Yes, the consultant at the private hospital mentioned about the FSH levels being governed by the pituitary gland, therefore affecting hormones etc. That's interesting too, to know that different clinics believe different things but thanks for shedding some light and best of luck with your journey


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

It's ridiculous how the NHS varies across the country.  I had my tests last week (long story but I had to really push for it due to my age - 39 - and being a stepmum).  My dr tested for progesterone (taken on the wrong day so retaken yesterday), kidneys, liver, platelets, amh and fhs.  From what I understood, these are the recommended fertility tests to cover it all.

I'm nothing but an obsessive researcher but I have read that amh is the most important and telling test.  It is definitely carried out by the NHS as I have just had it but it could be different interpretation of the policies?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i'm on my third ICSI cycle. when they measured bloods for this cycle my FSH had gone DOWN since the last one! That I put down to being healthier and fitter... I have been exercising a bit, eating well etc... However it doesn't mean I have More Eggs, I have fewer, since I am older than when I did my last cycle (obviously). So while FSH scores are a guide they don't give you enough detail. Really a combination of AMH test and antral follicle count (AFC) is a better measure of ovarian function than the FSH test. Though I can see that in a 'normal' healthy young woman FSH is probably a reasonable measure.


----------



## Paulapumpkin (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi

I have just had my tests done again, not had them done since 2005.  I asked my GP for all the tests and they did them all, I agreed to pay £50 for the AMH blood test, the nurse did it at my doctors and then it was sent to a private clinic.  If I went privately it would cost about £150.

My GP said FSH is for ovarian quality and the AMH is ovarian reserve. mine came back as FSH & LH normal and AMH 6.1 which is low but standard for my age group (40).

Hope this helps.
x


----------

